# 8-10 inches on 3/2/09



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

pics aint nothing real fancy. just a chance shot of 4 of my towns truck, a shot of our 2 when we were getting breakfast and some random plowin pics.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

more...


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

more...


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

last 2


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

very cool pics. we were out from around 1am till about 4pm and are heading back out in a few hours. the winds are strong and there is a lot of drifting. is that the deli next to brewster ford? its good to see some local guys on here.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

meyer22288;764312 said:


> very cool pics. we were out from around 1am till about 4pm and are heading back out in a few hours. the winds are strong and there is a lot of drifting. is that the deli next to brewster ford? its good to see some local guys on here.


we were out from 3am til about 9, took a break and were back out again for a lil bit. if we get more like they say we might we'll be back out again as well. the wind absolutely sucked! i'm so thankful i put fog lights on the gm. if it wasn't for them we wouldn't have been able to have been out in the brunt of it. the fog lights don't reflect back off the snow the way the regular lights do. it was the first outing for the intensifiers on the dodge and dad said they were well with every penny i paid for them. and yeah the town rigs were at the deli in with carbvel and we were across the street at the valero. that's why it's such a crappy pic of the rigs. i was too far away lol


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

its been a fun day, thats for sure. i managed to slid off a driveway and bottom the f-250 out on a frozen old pile of snow over in katonah, was able to get it out though. also backed into a tall stump at an apartment building i plow.

i go to valero often the dude that works in there maybe he might even own it is cool i always end up bs'n with him for 20 min or so lol. what do you do in the off season?


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

meyer22288;764325 said:


> its been a fun day, thats for sure. i managed to slid off a driveway and bottom the f-250 out on a frozen old pile of snow over in katonah, was able to get it out though. also backed into a tall stump at an apartment building i plow.
> 
> i go to valero often the dude that works in there maybe he might even own it is cool i always end up bs'n with him for 20 min or so lol. what do you do in the off season?


we've done a lot of sliding this year. stupid ice underneath everything  lol. i work for a supermarket. starting this spring dad wants to start mowing lawns. nothing extra really just simple cut jobs. he's still gotta talk to our customers but we'll see what happens.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys ,
is all of new york getting record snowfall this year?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

xtreem3d;764345 said:


> hey guys ,
> is all of new york getting record snowfall this year?


i would say where i am we've had around average snowfall but that's just a guess. dunno bout anyplace else though.



TLB;764349 said:


> Great photos.


thanks!


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Great pictures! Hope you guys can get a little sleep/rest, looks like you're getting hammered.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

weve had a decent amount snow compared to some years, its the ice that has been the problem this season. ive sled off a few driveways this season.


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

i got a lot of snow in levittown on the island i got 11in


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

In your 2nd pic.... what is in the flat bed that has a handle and wheels? Is it a giant version of a dakota snoblade?


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

snocrete;764481 said:


> In your 2nd pic.... what is in the flat bed that has a handle and wheels? Is it a giant version of a dakota snoblade?


not sure what a dakota snowblade is  it's just a lil invention i been workin on getting a patent for. i use it for clearing walkways and stuff


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SKYNYRD;764831 said:


> not sure what a dakota snowblade is  it's just a lil invention i been workin on getting a patent for. i use it for clearing walkways and stuff


thats what i thought.....couldn't post link, but just do a search on "dakota snoblade" and you'll see.....yours looks to be able to handle deeper snow than the dakota....I like it!!! be nice to see a vid of it in action, or at least some pics!!!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics and i love the truck must be nice at night with all those lights*


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

snocrete;764873 said:


> thats what i thought.....couldn't post link, but just do a search on "dakota snoblade" and you'll see.....yours looks to be able to handle deeper snow than the dakota....I like it!!! be nice to see a vid of it in action, or at least some pics!!!


thanks! i love my contraption lol. you can't go out and do a foot of snow with it but u go out every 4 inches or snow and it works wonders. it sure aint for everyone though. that's a downfall. i don't think i have any pics but i'll check.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

nickplowing1972;765357 said:


> *nice pics and i love the truck must be nice at night with all those lights*


thanks! it's def sweet looking at night, pics just don't do it justice. the whelen mini bar shines out almost a full mile on a straight away


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SKYNYRD;765539 said:


> thanks! i love my contraption lol. you can't go out and do a foot of snow with it but u go out every 4 inches or snow and it works wonders. it sure aint for everyone though. that's a downfall. i don't think i have any pics but i'll check.


I bought a few dakota snoblades this year, and on a 4 inch or less snow fall the walk crew cut ther time almost in HALF!!!!


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

snocrete;765716 said:


> I bought a few dakota snoblades this year, and on a 4 inch or less snow fall the walk crew cut ther time almost in HALF!!!!


i mostly use mine at my house and what generally takes me like a halfhour i get done in 10 minutes with my blade. it's amazing. like anything else you just gotta be smart about using it is all


----------

